# D Day at Biggin Hill Heritage museum



## Mustanglimey (Jun 7, 2021)

Spent D Day at historic Biggin Hill
Tour of the museum, watched some 2 seater passenger flights and sat in a flying MK IX.
Even had a BF109 Hans Joachim Marseille flew in the Battle of Britain.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jun 7, 2021)

Very cool.

really must get down there one day

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 7, 2021)

Good stuff. That 109 used to be a flier here in Canada and I never hear news of its status since it left. Last I heard the engine was to be overhauled but that was years ago. I hope it will be flying again some time over there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jun 7, 2021)

Me too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 7, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 8, 2021)

Who's a happy lad?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 26, 2021)

Nice piccies mate, I went there a few years ago now, the guide who took us around told us explicitly that we were not to post pics of the Bf 109 on the internet because he checks ALL the aviation forums! I've been too scared to do so!


----------



## Mustanglimey (Jun 26, 2021)

Yeh he said not to display the swastika.
It’s on the tail, so avoided getting that in the photo.


----------

